
The Facebook Demetricator: Living Without Numbers - ldayley
http://bengrosser.com/projects/facebook-demetricator/
======
forgetcolor
this browser extension removes all quantifying counts from the Facebook
interface. friend, like, and comment counts all disappear. '16 people like
this' becomes 'people like this'. 'View 8 other comments' becomes 'View other
comments'.

